# Redfoot eggs



## porter (May 11, 2013)

My red recently laid four eggs, there now 16 days old, here are some pictures what do you guys think? 



























a better picture of egg no. 2


----------



## N2TORTS (May 11, 2013)

16 days is much too early to tell ......but my 2cents. *STOP* messing with them ....aka: candling ect.....
This my friend is one of the hardest parts of breeding/hatching tortoise eggs ...........
*THE WAITING GAME.* 
Hold on to your patience as these eggs your producing may not hatch until 4-6 months. Your excitement will escalate as well as your blood pressure around the 120 day mark .....
Congrads on your new eggs â€¦.and hang in there â€¦â€¦â€¦.

JD~


----------



## porter (May 11, 2013)

Ill leave them from now on  what sort of humidity do you aim for, I've got mine at %80, thanks


----------



## N2TORTS (May 11, 2013)

porter said:


> Ill leave them from now on  what sort of humidity do you aim for, I've got mine at %80, thanks



80-85 is perfect .......


----------



## porter (May 11, 2013)

Thanks  just out of interest how do you keep you humidity up?


----------



## N2TORTS (May 11, 2013)

porter said:


> Thanks  just out of interest how do you keep you humidity up?




I use a professional digital incubator. The unit itself utilizes a "wick" type method that draws air into two large "sponge like" blocks. These blocks sit inside of water tight containers and rise above the rim of them. As the water wicks up the sponges a built in fan unit blows air thru these sponge blocks ...thus creating a "humidity vapor". Of course the digital heating unit is included to warm things up. The nicest thing is the VERY accurate digital readings and monitor alarms to keep things consistent. 






JD~


----------



## Yvonne G (May 11, 2013)

That's a nice incubator, JD. I'd love to have something like that.


----------



## porter (May 11, 2013)

That's a good incubator! Mine is just the lucky reptile one, no brilliant but if I get regular eggs ill invest in a better one, I've just put water in a shallow dish & a sponge in there.


----------



## N2TORTS (May 11, 2013)

Yvonne G said:


> That's a nice incubator, JD. I'd love to have something like that.




Santa was good to me last year ! â€¦..Heck Y'vonne I didnâ€™t even think you looked at my posts.. 




porter said:


> That's a good incubator! Mine is just the lucky reptile one, no brilliant but if I get regular eggs ill invest in a better one, I've just put water in a shallow dish & a sponge in there.



I have used them all â€¦. Home made â€¦ , Hova-batorâ€™ and the repibator ( what ever it was called ) and so called as advertised â€œ perfect bla bla bla ..JUNK * which it failed after 6 months of use. So â€¦.I told myself no more messing around â€¦The nice thing about this incubator is it is very self contained and not too much is required during your hatch times ( other than filling up the water supply 1x a week) The master controls are easy to use , very accurate and with just a glimpse you can view temps inside/outside humidity levels the whole Sha-bangâ€™. It took some stress off the worries and problems I was experiencing with other types of incubators. Just a side note â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.the Hypoâ€™s are very hard to hatch out compared to the Cherriesâ€™ , things have to be perfect with 0 fluctuations in temps and humidity from what I have experienced .


----------



## bigred (May 11, 2013)

You can use vermiculite and add warm water, thats what I do. Ive hatched a bunch of redfoot eggs like that. I keep each clutch in its own container and start out at 80 to 100 percent humitity and as time goes by humidity drops and you can just add more warm water. I dont candle the eggs either, I stick them in the incubator and leave them alone and wait to see if they chalk up or turn white. I tried candling years ago but dont mess with it anymore. I just have 2 hovabator incubators that work fine but might upgrade someday


----------



## porter (May 11, 2013)

Thanks there already in vermiculite, also hear that some people put a layer of sphagnum moss over them. Are redfoot eggs one of the longest in incubation?


----------

